# Active X - IE error



## sticker (Sep 27, 2002)

Hey all,

I'm building a new site - using Flash CS3, and when I test my site in IE, it's giving me the dreaded "activeX - right click and allow" bar accross the top of the browser window.

What am I doing wrong here? - has it to do with my flash movie export options? there seems to be tonnes of options - I just went with the default ones...

Saying that I added text into the flash movie also and IE 6.0.2900 doesn't show it at all - its a windows safe font (arial) but it still doesn't appear.

They may be seperate issues, but I'd like to have flash incorporated into this site and avoid the activeX allow-bar.

Thanks in advance


----------



## bryantms (Jul 13, 2007)

I'm having the same problem. I added a YouTube video and was getting the dreaded Active X bar popping up as well when I would preview from Dreamweaver. But when I opened it up in the browser (after publishing to host), I didn't get that message. I only got the Click to Activate feature. Have you tried accessing it from the web like that? At least then you can see what it is. 

This isn't necessarily a flash file, which I haven't tried yet, but I think it's along the same lines. I tested this in IE6 and IE7.

Also, having learned a bit more about website design, I must say I am really a Firefox fan now.


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

bryantms said:


> Also, having learned a bit more about website design, I must say I am really a Firefox fan now.


You and me.  :up:

Its hard to pinpoint exactly what causes that message to popup.

But if you aren't doing much than like bryantms said; when the page is local that message occurs much more often.


----------



## face1 (Sep 17, 2005)

activeX pop-up in IE when previewing from DW is part of IE security settings dealing with local flash files only. It is not a flash or DW problem. I beleive it can be defeated but you will also loose some online protection. Since it only happens in the local previews and has never been an issue once the page is published, I choose to just deal with it during previews and keep the protection when browsing...if you only test in IE and use FireFox for all web browsing then check your IE security settings and you should be able to disable it.

As for text / fonts in flash not showing... all fonts are safe in flash because they are embeded in the flash file as vector information. I am not sure about the IE6 issue...did the text appear in other browsers? Is it possible that you have an older version of flash shockwave player installed on your system that the IE6 may be still loading?

and concerning the click to activate issue...this fix should work:

Paste following after last tag in html page

save NotePad file as ieupdate.js include following in body of .txt doc

theObjects = document.getElementsByTagName("object"); 
for (var i = 0; i < theObjects.length; i++) { 
theObjects_.outerHTML = theObjects.outerHTML; 
}

To fix the problem, please follow these steps:

1) Just below the last in your HTML page, insert the following Javascript:

2) Open a new document in Notepad or your HTML editor, and copy & paste the following content into it:

theObjects = document.getElementsByTagName("object"); 
for (var i = 0; i < theObjects.length; i++) { 
theObjects.outerHTML = theObjects.outerHTML; 
}

3) Save this file as ieupdate.js

4) Upload both files to your webserver, and the problem should be solved._


----------



## sticker (Sep 27, 2002)

face1 said:


> activeX pop-up in IE when previewing from DW is part of IE security settings dealing with local flash files only. It is not a flash or DW problem. I beleive it can be defeated but you will also loose some online protection. Since it only happens in the local previews and has never been an issue once the page is published, I choose to just deal with it during previews and keep the protection when browsing...if you only test in IE and use FireFox for all web browsing then check your IE security settings and you should be able to disable it.
> 
> As for text / fonts in flash not showing... all fonts are safe in flash because they are embeded in the flash file as vector information. I am not sure about the IE6 issue...did the text appear in other browsers? Is it possible that you have an older version of flash shockwave player installed on your system that the IE6 may be still loading?
> 
> ...


_

Thanks - I appreciate the help!

I have heard on some techie sites that some flash based text CAN lose the text when publishing the movie - the text needs to be 'embedded' into the movie or something.

I'm not sure how to go about doing this - Perhaps it's a local preview problem too... I'll upload the problem flash file and test it on a few versions of IE on different PCs..._


----------

